

Show HN: Overview of issues people submit to bug bounty programs via HackerOne - denwer
http://h1.nobbd.de/

======
denwer
I just realized the search function wasn't working when I submitted this. I
fixed it a minute ago and you should be able to search through all the issues
now.

If you have any recommendations concerning layout improvements or readability
feel free to let me know :-)

